# Micca Speck 1080p or Similar media player



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Question for you smart folks out there. I have four great used projectors and so far, I've purchased one DVD player that I have been using to make sure each projector works. But before I go out and buy three more DVD players, I was wondering if there are other media players that I can use with the projectors? Small would be great since I am having to hide them inside "tombstone like props" so that the projectors/dvd players don't show. I was on HauntTech chat Wednesday night and they said I could use media players like Micca Speck, but when I read about it, it didn't say that it could be used with projectors. Help! I need some advice Hauntpeople! I don't want to buy things that won't work and find out after they are in my hands that they won't work in conjunction with my projectors.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a Micca Speck player, it can output video over an HDMI cable, or a Red/Yellow/White RCA cable. So it should be able to work with a projector, the Micca Speck doesn't care what it's connected to, it provides a video signal.

You take whatever video clips you want and put them on a USB thumb drive or an SD card, and plug that into the Micca Speck. Then use the remote control to start them playing. There is a button for "Repeat" on my remote, so you should be able to pick one clip and have it repeat over and over.


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a Micca Speck that I use for my Haunted Mirror. Just bought 2 more to use exactly as you are planning.

Hit the repeat function, sit back and enjoy the show!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I have a couple of them and they work great! I've used them on my haunted portrait, animated tombstone, singing pumpkins, etc.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks peeps! Okay, I'm going to buy one and see what it can do for me. Thanks for the feedback! (You do realize, that since you three replied back, that qualifies you all as "Smart Folk"...Now go out there and conquer the world!)


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

You can also set up "auto-play-on-powerup" feature and use that to your advantage too... Think Motion detector hack style

ToT trips motion sensor, powers up Speck, video plays... Resets after set time... Couldnt be easier


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^Thanks Zombie, after reading the replies from all of you guys, I just ordered my first one from the Micca Store.... I'll let you guys know in 5 to 7 days if I love it as much as everyone seems to. If I do, then I will quickly buy two more and I should be good to go for this year's haunting season. Thanks so much for all the responses and help making this decision. You guys ROCK!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay guys, my Micca Speck came today and I couldn't wait to rush home and try it. After a few fumbles, I figured it out and can I just say WOW!!! I love it absolutely! I downloaded my videos onto a thumbdrive and plugged that into the teeny-tiny Micca and viola! Loud and proud projections of the creepiest kind! So a big thank you goes to everyone that helped steer me to my new happy place! Thanks JeffHaas, MBrennan, Hauntiholik, and zOmbie stOmp for all of your helpful advice. And also to Halstaff who mentioned the Micca Speck last week in the HaunTech chat, and Bobzilla who found me such wicked cool projectors. Haunters are the most helpful tribe, ever!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for asking the question, Pumpkin5. 
I'm going to have to check out the Micca Speck. 

I have a question for you: what is HauntTech chat? Sounds worthwhile.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

You're welcome :lolkin:5
After finding you the projectors, and remembering how Steve had one of his projections set-up, suggesting one of these type units seemed appropriate. 
I'm glad it all worked out for you! :biggrinkin:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Abunai said:


> Thanks for asking the question, Pumpkin5.
> I'm going to have to check out the Micca Speck.
> 
> I have a question for you: what is HauntTech chat? Sounds worthwhile.


:jol:Halstaff could tell you more, but it is sort of like a technical chat room that is on Wednesday nights from 6 to 9 at HaunTech.com. (that is West coast time, for me on the East coast it's from 9 to 12) Halstaff is on it, Dead Things and some other really smart tech-kind-of-guys. I just go on and ask stupid questions. (but you have to learn somewhere and I really want to get into making my own animated props, like with servos and such.) I can do stuff with motors and such, but I want to do moving eyes, talking mouths, etc.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm always glad to help someone out with a new toy.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, i love mine... Might grab a couple more before h'ween... I have 3 projectors for the haunt this year


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

z0mbie st0mp said:


> Yeah, i love mine... Might grab a couple more before h'ween... I have 3 projectors for the haunt this year


:jol:Sounds like it's going to be a projection-filled Halloween for many of us! Yay!


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

z0mbie st0mp said:


> You can also set up "auto-play-on-powerup" feature and use that to your advantage too... Think Motion detector hack style
> 
> ToT trips motion sensor, powers up Speck, video plays... Resets after set time... Couldnt be easier


I'm making some tweaks to my mirror, and thought I would try to trigger it the way you suggested.

The problem I'm having is that when the Speck powers up, it shows the "Play" triangle symbol first. My monitor is set up vertically, portrait style, and I haven't tried cropping the video yet.

Have you had this problem, and how did you resolve it?


----------



## clarose_lapro (Oct 7, 2015)

Very cool item, great thread.


----------



## Richie4540 (Jul 23, 2015)

If you are able to understand basic computer setup, then check out the Falcon Christmas Project and specifically the Falcon Pi Player section. It uses a raspberry Pi 2 and all the software is open source, but you end up with a media player that can play video in hdmi or composite, audio files, and also sequence files for pixel Christmas lights. 

A raspberry Pi costs about $35 and add another $20 for accessories and your away, I have mine setup with input triggers so that when one is started it will play the scare video.


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure on the MICA, never looked at mine. However, dvd players often have a setting to remove such marks. Will have to look at the manuel for the Spec.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

the micca speck spec sheet says it can handle usb drives up to 2TB..

does this mean i can connect a portable usb drive full of videos?
(vs using a usb thumb drive)

curious if someone's tried yet, what the menu looks like
(paged or a long list,alphabetical,autoplay,etc)

i don't own one yet, just curious how it works.


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

I may have to get one of these to run my grandfather clock.


----------

